
Dynamic Geography: A Blueprint for Efficient Government - dmoney
http://seasteading.org/seastead.org/new_pages/dynamic_geography.html
======
pmichaud
Summary: If "nations" were modular, ocean-going barges, then citizens could
freely detach their modules and go live in or start a different nation for
very low cost. This would provide competition to government, and therefore
force them to be efficient.

It's a pretty attractive idea, but I think it needs to studied (modeled
maybe?), before we can really say what would happen in a system like that.

